# Rare As They Come



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I know....it's that over-used word again ... "_rare_". But this one really is...honest. :yes:

A skeletonized Wittnauer Electro-Chron! The only one I have ever seen and owned by someone on this Forum; I'm sure he will give you the full details on how he managed to get hold of this rarity.

We weren't sure if this had been done by some enthusiastic collector / watchmaker etc...but having now examined this in the flesh so-to-speak, I'm 100% convinced this is a Wittnauer creation. It's based on a Landeron 4750 but with many of the plates and wheels opened up.

Now I want one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmmmm Im sure its rare and a must have for a collector....

But Im not keen on the looks.... h34r:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,ve just been looking through some old posts and at a guess I think that that watch used to belong to Keith Morse and further more I reckon it now belongs to our friend M.S. it is a rarity and nice to see it. If he did manage to get ownership of it it,s gone to a good home. Only guessing mind you.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> I,ve just been looking through some old posts and at a guess I think that that watch used to belong to Keith Morse and further more I reckon it now belongs to our friend M.S. it is a rarity and nice to see it. If he did manage to get ownership of it it,s gone to a good home. Only guessing mind you.


You are a pretty good detective.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Keith was indeed good enough to sell it to me. I am grateful for this (thanks Keith) as it is a very rare item. As I said in a previous thread, this is only the third one I have seen or heard of, the other two being (1) a mention in an old auction catalogue and (2) in the collection at the National Association of Watch and Clock Collectors (NAWCC) Museum in Lancaster, PA.

Silver Hawk and I are trying to find out all we can about these watches, including all the dial variations so we can write a paper about Electro-chrons for the NAWCC magazine. I don't feel that we are really anywhere close to the real story yet, so the research goes on.

In the intervening time, we will post anything new that we find out.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Hmmmm Im sure its rare and a must have for a collector....
> 
> *But Im not keen on the looks*.... h34r:


New glasses required Jason!


----------



## Keith Morse (Jan 28, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm Im sure its rare and a must have for a collector....
> ...


I miss my watch!!!!!!!!!!! :schmoll:

Hehe, I hope I find another one someday..(doubtful though)

I really needed the money, otherwise I wouldn't of even considered selling it.

I have a question.

Did you guys get it to work with a battery converter? I have personally never seen it work,

because of the obselete battery it required. I wore it purely because i loved it so much, and used my cellphone for the time.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Keith Morse said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Paul fabricates a spacer to allow a modern battery to fit where the large old battery was.

Paul: do you think you could post a picture of this to show Keith? Please?

And Keith - there are three of these skeletonized Electro-chrons we know of - this one and the other two mentioned. I only know of three black dialed Electro-chrons, and only three of the diamond dialed electro-chrons. There are MORE. It is just a matter of biding your time and keeping an eye out. I sincerely hope that your economic circumstances change for the better in the near future.


----------



## Keith Morse (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you martinus, Im sure things will look up soon!

And thank you for purchasing the watch.

I know you will treat it very good.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Keith Morse said:
> 
> 
> > martinus_scriblerus said:
> ...


Here you go...made from Acetal rod.


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

very unusual


----------

